# Hydroponic Food Production (book) The Bible Of Hydroponics



## Stoney Bud (Nov 3, 2006)

*Hydroponic Food Production: A Definitive Guidebook of Soilless Food-Growing Methods (Hardcover) *
by Howard M., Ph.D. Resh 

*From the Publisher*
New Fifth Edition of the premier work on advanced hydroponics. 

A complete manual and an encyclopedic reference work on soilless food production. Technically comprehensive with nearly 400 photographs and detailed drawings on every form of hydroponics for temperate, tropical, or cold climates. A state-of-the-art work widely used by advanced home gardeners and by professional hydroponic growers. Well organized with impeccable academic and professional credentials. Illustrated.

http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponic-Food-Production-Definitive-Food-Growing/dp/0880072229

This book, ladies and gentlemen, is what is known as "The Bible" of Hydroponics. Doctor Resh's book is currently in it's 6th edition and you can find it at the Public Library as:

ISBN: 093123199X
Publisher: Newconcept Press, 2002

Ask your librarian to search for it using the "Intra-Library Loan" method, and it should come to you within a month or so.

This first edition of this incredible book was in about 1959, if my memory serves me well, (yeah right), and is almost impossible to find now.

The second edition was published in 1983, with quite a delay between editions as you can see.

This was pretty much because Dr. Resh was WAY before his time with this fascinating book.

If anyone does find a first edition, let me know. I want that bad boy!

Anyone that is seriously considering a Hydroponic garden or crop of any kind should have already read this book at least once. Preferably several times.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2006)

Thnx for the info!!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 4, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thnx for the info!!!!


Wait until you've read it! While reading it, you'll see about 100 different ways you can modify each method to your own use. Your mind will go nuts!

Just looking at the pics entertains me...

Check out the pic of the hanging bag system in Italy. It's set up for tomatoes. Imagine doing weed that way...OH MY GOD!

It's got 400 pics...

One is of an outside NFT system that's simple and works great. I did that one a few years back. Has too much evaporation. I switched to a tube style, Greenhouse NFT system for my garden now. 84 plants in a 10 x 20 foot area. Works awesome. Enough veggies for a family of four.


----------



## lefty (Nov 11, 2006)

im going to ask my librarian now. in fact we have a computer system at our libs that look it right up, order it and deliver ,i should have it in about 3 days to a week. i hope its as good as u say...ha...thanx lefty


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 11, 2006)

lefty said:
			
		

> i should have it in about 3 days to a week. i hope its as good as u say...


You let me know...

Try to get the most recent edition. It might have some updated information.


----------



## lefty (Nov 18, 2006)

Stoney I Got The Book Yesterday From The Library Turns Out There Are 2 Different Addition Mine Is The One That Looks Text W/ Blue Cover ,they Probably Are The Same Book But I Ordered Both And The Other On The Way. Cant Wait Ti Read Some Today!!!1thanx


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 18, 2006)

lefty said:
			
		

> Stoney I Got The Book Yesterday From The Library Turns Out There Are 2 Different Addition Mine Is The One That Looks Text W/ Blue Cover ,they Probably Are The Same Book But I Ordered Both And The Other On The Way. Cant Wait Ti Read Some Today!!!1thanx


You're going to love reading this book. It will give you a million ideas...

Good luck to you man! Let me know how you like the book.


----------

